# Grace pressure roller end cap o-rings?



## krshome (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a grace 12" pressure roller and the o-rings on the end caps have failed leaving grey streaks on my paint jobs. The o-rings on the end caps are trashed, is there a part number for just the o-ring and not the whole end cap? At $10 for each cap this could get expensive for a part that lasts for about 2 jobs. Pic is just so you have an Idea of the set up I'm using. Thanks BTW first post.


----------



## krshome (Oct 21, 2015)

Edit: Graco pressure roller


----------

